# Two Large Women.......



## linguica (Dec 12, 2012)

Two Large Women in a Bar
 


I was in a bar Saturday night and noticed two very large women.

Both had pretty strong accents, so I asked, "Are you ladies from Ireland?"

One of them chirped, "It's Wales, you friggin' idiot!"

I immediately apologized.

"I'm sorry. Are you two whales from Ireland?

That's pretty much the last thing I remember.


----------



## fagesbp (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## dunn-a-que (Dec 12, 2012)

That is great!


----------



## bkleinsmid (Dec 12, 2012)

The way today went, I needed that......thanks.

Brad


----------

